# OXC Shamrock



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is one of my favorite show does!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

what a beaut!! She must do well in the ring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very beautiful...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, she is pretty! LOOOOVE the name Shamrock!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank's, she was born on St. Patricks Day.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful :drool:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank's, she was born on St. Patricks Day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wondered if she was a St. Patrick's Day girl! She's beautiful! Very wide and thick but with a feminine look! Just how I like 'em!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow! She is sure a beautiful girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely a beauty!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She can come live at my house.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think I could ever sell her.


----------

